# VirtualBox issue

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I just installed VirtualBox on my Gentoo with KDE 4 and trying to create a VM with OpenSolaris.

I successfully went through the wizard of creating the VM HD and now trying to select the network connection.

When I hit the "Settings" button and selected the "Network", I select "Bridged Adapter". Name selection becomes "wlan0".

Clicking on "Advanced" I see "Adapter Type" as:

Intel PRO/100 MT Desktop (82540EM) as selected.

Intel PRO/1000 T-Server (82543 GC)

Intel PRO/1000 MT Server (82545EM)

Paravirtualized Network (virtio-net)

PCnet-PCI II (AM79C970A)

PCnet-FAST III (AM79C973)

However, I don't have any of the above adapters:

```

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

        Subsystem: Dell 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 31

        Region 0: Memory at f68fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Region 2: I/O ports at de00 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

        Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41d2

        Capabilities: [c0] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <256ns, L1 unlimited

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s Enabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

                DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

                LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

                         Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

                         Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

                LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

                         EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [130 v1] Device Serial Number ff-64-25-00-8f-08-43-ff

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

        Kernel modules: sky2

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at f69fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <4us, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [13c v1] Virtual Channel

                Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

                Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

                Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

                Status: InProgress-

                VC0:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

        Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 66-4a-5f-ff-ff-ce-00-22

        Capabilities: [16c v1] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

```

And the "OK" button is disabled.

What is the proper setting for the network?

Should I install the advanced networking packages?

Thank you.

----------

## Ant P.

"Adapter Type" is how it looks *inside* the VM - you need to pick something OpenSolaris has a driver for there.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> "
> 
> Adapter Type" is how it looks *inside* the VM - you need to pick something OpenSolaris has a driver for there.
> 
> 

 

Not sure what you mean.

Are you saying I need to install OS and set it up with the internal driver?

Thank you.

----------

## Logicien

No he say that you have to choose an adapter model that OpenSolaris will be able to drive inside the virtual machine because this is this model that OpenSolaris will see for this network interface. It mean that your model choice in this box must not be to exotic if you want it to be drive by the guest. You do not need to have this physical model inside the host.

I create inside host a dedicated virtual tuntap interface tap0 that I put in a bridge br0 to who I give a local IP address. Than I use tap0 as the bridged network interface for the virtual machine network configuration. By default, VirtualBox act as a Dhcp server for all created machine who can receive an Ip configuration doing a Dhcp request.

When you choose Bridged Adapter instead of Nat as Network Access Method for a VirtualBox network interface, you have to configure this interface by yourself with OpenSolaris here, because the Dhcp server of VirtualBox become disabled. You need to set the Ip address and the default gateway for this interface and the Dns Ip adresses in /etc/resolv.conf (or whatever OpenSolaris use) inside the guest.

A normal Dhcp request done by default by a lot of operating systems will fail for a bridged interface. The guest and the host interfaces must be configure on the same local IP network. This is the method I use.

----------

